# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Co oznacza Thyreoiditis chronica w biopsji tarczycy?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyniki krwi w normie,  więc co to?

----------


## Dexatrim

Przewlekłe zapalenie gruczołu   tarczowego.

----------

